# First Post



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello all. Just thought I'd stop in and post one of my babies.

Ruger MKII KMK-678GC I got for $100 at a garage sale.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

Has a Marvell Trigger, and Molyfusioned bore. Shoots 2" 10 shot groups at 100 yards with a Weaver 2-7 Handgun scope mounted.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

To make sure we're all on the same page, all new members are _highly encouraged_ to take a few minutes to become familiar with the Forum Guidelines.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful gun - Welcome from North Central Texas.

I think you'll like it here.


:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I need to hit some yard sales in your area..heh.

Welcome to the forum from Ky.


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow that is one beautiful gun! I agree with Johnson...I need to come to your neighborhood for the yardsales.


----------



## Pate (Mar 26, 2009)

That's a nice gun. I think I may have to rethink my "no garage sale" rule!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I mean really, I've never ever ever seen anything like that at a garage / yard sale -

I am so jealous as I can be :smt082


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow what a great garage sale find. Very nice weapon.

RCG


----------

